# akita or cane corso



## JJ Jones (May 3, 2008)

For a a pet, guard, campanion, & all around house dog.but know few owners who have experience with these dogs, and yes I do have experience with dominant dogs.

anyone??

I know someone has had one of these breeds before.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

You are trying to chose?

What are you looking for. 

Either or would seem like preference but what is your preference in a dog.

CC to me are big goofs, like large sized Pit Bulls or Boxers. Playful, goofy, energetic, juvenile, funny dogs. They are attached very much to their people.


----------



## solow (Nov 19, 2009)

those canes look great not to mention a life time of saying ITS NOT A PIT 
that will be entertainment really no exp. interested in your progress and picks if you get it.. I have seen very very few akitas the ones I have . Owner says I am not real comfortable having him around new people ...


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

Spicy1_VV said:


> You are trying to chose?
> 
> What are you looking for.
> 
> ...


as an owner of a CC I'd say go CC, they're the best dogs, funny, energetic, soft, protective, obedient and hilarious...they also tend to get on better with other dogs compared to akitas, but that also could be down to socialisation


----------



## JJ Jones (May 3, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> You are trying to chose?
> 
> What are you looking for.
> 
> ...


Like I said I want a large impressive athletic guard dog.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

JJ Jones said:


> Like I said I want a large impressive athletic guard dog.


It is simple. Pick what you want then find a good trainer. 

If you have no preference in coat type, temperament, health issues, general disposition, ect, ect. There isn't anything that could be a sway from one of us.



solow said:


> those canes look great not to mention a life time of saying *ITS NOT A PIT *
> that will be entertainment really no exp. interested in your progress and picks if you get it.. I have seen very very few akitas the ones I have . Owner says I am not real comfortable having him around new people ...


Oh my yes  As well as Not a Boxer, Not a Rott, Not a Lab. People are amazing.



GSDGAL said:


> as an owner of a CC I'd say go CC, they're the best dogs, funny, energetic, soft, protective, obedient and hilarious...they also tend to get on better with other dogs compared to akitas, but that also could be down to socialisation


That is basically what I was saying, those descriptions. I forgot to say affectionate. Mine is good with other dogs too (unless of course they are a threat). Most I've met are fine with others. I keep hearing how DA they are, but I also hear how hard and serious they are.


----------



## JJ Jones (May 3, 2008)

I hear the Biggest issue with Cane Corso is consistency and breed-type variation; they are very inconsistent. Traditional Cane Corso and the two psuedo types Euro-Corso (heavy Neo, Boxer, AmStaff) and US-Corso (Neo, Rott and AmStaff/Pit).


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Yes that is an issue. I've seen the different physical types, not all are appealing to me. 

You can go to the breeder who has what you like. With the right breeding, training, temperament and drives you can get a CC that is a good protector and ALSO looks impressive in your opinion.


----------



## JJ Jones (May 3, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Yes that is an issue. I've seen the different physical types, not all are appealing to me.
> 
> You can go to the breeder who has what you like. With the right breeding, training, temperament and drives you can get a CC that is a good protector and ALSO looks impressive in your opinion.


I really like the looks of these cane corsos http://www.fortissimacanecorso.com/


But I don't think I could buy a puppy without looking at them in person.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I would also ask if there would be kids around the dog. if so then corso... if strictly guard and you. and if you want a serious dog akita. Both will guard and work well but the akita will likely have a lot less patients for shenanagins. However if you really wanna deterr people from messing with you or your property get a tibetian mastiff  

















However if you DO go tibetian ya better really put your heart and soul into proper training.


----------



## JJ Jones (May 3, 2008)

Dog_Shrink said:


> I would also ask if there would be kids around the dog. if so then corso... if strictly guard and you. and if you want a serious dog akita. Both will guard and work well but the akita will likely have a lot less patients for shenanagins.


No kids will be around the dog at all.


----------



## solow (Nov 19, 2009)

Dog_Shrink said:


> I would also ask if there would be kids around the dog. if so then corso... if strictly guard and you. and if you want a serious dog akita. Both will guard and work well but the akita will likely have a lot less patients for shenanagins. However if you really wanna deterr people from messing with you or your property get a tibetian mastiff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap batman if you live in the north pole this is the guy to protect the hut man >> I have never seen this dog .

Hey jj I think you have to realize the vast majority of safety is the look of a threat ? I have a bully mix maybe lab. people knock on the door the dog goes to the front window and doest make a sound just puts his nose on the glass and they back off the porch. Then if they touch the handle he has a deep bark. This is more than enough . You have to think the thief will go I can probably get in there but the neighbor has no dog at all. mmmmmmmm I ll go there. I checked that site and those cc look great . Thanks now I want one.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Dog_Shrink said:


> I would also ask if there would be kids around the dog. if so then corso... if strictly guard and you. and if you want a serious dog akita. Both will guard and work well but the akita will likely have a lot less patients for shenanagins. However if you really wanna deterr people from messing with you or your property get a tibetian mastiff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know any actual quality breeders in this country (US)?


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Do you know any actual quality breeders in this country (US)?


Spicy, have you ever checked this site?
http://www.tibetanmastiffinfo.com/breeders/Kennels-Tibetan-Mastiff-Info.shtml

They have a list of breeders (including some in the US) that might be useful. I don't know how good a quality the breeders are though as I've never looked too deep into it.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Do you know any actual quality breeders in this country (US)?


I don't know any breeders, but I did speak to one ages ago but I think he was located in canada. He use to have a premier ad in dog fancy.


----------



## KasparovII (Aug 30, 2009)

I've owned both. My Cane Corso was a top quality, beautiful specimen...but, as has been said, the variance in conformation is pretty broad...as is temperment. But I was very careful to get a Corso from probably the best breeding program at the time...and he cost a ton. Having said that, Enrico, my Corso, was a wonderful dog with a great personality...with people and other animals. They aren't the easiest to train, but they are very obedient if you put in the time. They are nothing like a pitbull, regardlesss of what you may here. They look more serious than they are, especially after their ears are given a "combat cut" . 
The Akita Inu, in my opinion, is "unique". They are definitely the more serious of the two. They are very intelligent and very dignified. They are definitely more agressive than Corsos...especially with other dogs. But once they are properly trained, they are extremely conistent and rarely do anything stupid or out of character. I've owned two males and my first Akita "Kato" was the finest companion dog I have ever owned. While their coats are high maintainance (shedding) compared a Cane Corso, the best Akitas are some of the most beautiful and impressive dogs going. Needless to say, these are my two favorite breeds, but they have both become very popular, with a lot of people buying a couple of dogs and suddenly consider themselves "breeders. If I were going to get either I would go with a known breeder who has multiple examples of his dogs on his premises.You will spend more money for the dog, but you will know what to expect when the dog matures.

When I was in California I checked a Tibetan Mastiff breeder (maybe the best in the U.S.) and the dogs were extremely impressive, with a demeanor non unlike the Akita. Definitely a dog you just don't walk up to and pet. The name of the breeder was Drakyi Tibetan Mastiffs...great folks.


----------



## JJ Jones (May 3, 2008)

I just wanted post good pics of some cane corsos I really like.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I really like the brindle on the bottom left corner. I see you have no natural ear'd corsos in your images. Would you crop or go natural?


----------



## JJ Jones (May 3, 2008)

I like cropped ears


Dog_Shrink said:


> I really like the brindle on the bottom left corner. I see you have no natural ear'd corsos in your images. Would you crop or go natural?


----------



## solow (Nov 19, 2009)

JJ Jones said:


> I like cropped ears


looking at cropped and un cropped I noticed from an article there is a correct cut so to speak.. very interesting . Some were way to short some looked like a dobermin.
I personally dont like cropped but school me here ... does this affect them neg. in the weather ? does it depend on the way they are cut ? would there be any issues with sun burn on the inside in place like az sonoran dessert or seattle with the rain ?


----------



## Shalonda (Nov 18, 2009)

Dog_Shrink said:


> I would also ask if there would be kids around the dog. if so then corso... if strictly guard and you. and if you want a serious dog akita. Both will guard and work well but the akita will likely have a lot less patients for shenanagins. However if you really wanna deterr people from messing with you or your property get a tibetian mastiff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey isn't that the kind of dog that was in that dumb movie where the woman steals the genetically engineered dog from the lab and it ends up killing a bunch of people? I don't remember the name of the movie but I remember the dog could climb trees like a cat and had acid pee. Do you know what I'm talking about?


----------



## GSDGAL (May 27, 2009)

Shalonda said:


> Hey isn't that the kind of dog that was in that dumb movie where the woman steals the genetically engineered dog from the lab and it ends up killing a bunch of people? I don't remember the name of the movie but I remember the dog could climb trees like a cat and had acid pee. Do you know what I'm talking about?


LOl, sounds like a GREAT movie...lmao....acid pee ahahahahahahaha


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Shalonda said:


> Hey isn't that the kind of dog that was in that dumb movie where the woman steals the genetically engineered dog from the lab and it ends up killing a bunch of people? I don't remember the name of the movie but I remember the dog could climb trees like a cat and had acid pee. Do you know what I'm talking about?


I thought that dog was a Rottweiler. I know exactly what movie you're talking about though, LOL.


----------



## Shalonda (Nov 18, 2009)

GSDGAL said:


> LOl, sounds like a GREAT movie...lmao....acid pee ahahahahahahaha


LOL yeah, you know how in Alien the alien blood would eat through metal and stuff? The dog's pee was like that. He peed on a man's face and burned it up.




ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I thought that dog was a Rottweiler. I know exactly what movie you're talking about though, LOL.


I saw it a few months ago on TV and I thought it was a Rottie mix or something too. It had long hair and a big fluffy tail that it carried over its back. I had forgotten about that movie until I saw the pic Dog_Shrink posted. LOL


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Shalonda said:


> I saw it a few months ago on TV and I thought it was a Rottie mix or something too. It had long hair and a big fluffy tail that it carried over its back. I had forgotten about that movie until I saw the pic Dog_Shrink posted. LOL


Oh, it WAS a Tibetan Mastiff. The movie is called Man's Best Friend! I'm laughing so hard right now because I have it in my movie collection. I THOUGHT I did, went and looked, and yep, there it is.


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

In my experience both breeds are prone to be DA. Not a single Cane Corso and only one Akita has worked out in our dog park.


----------



## solow (Nov 19, 2009)

KaseyT said:


> In my experience both breeds are prone to be DA. Not a single Cane Corso and only one Akita has worked out in our dog park.


 Seems more the case with some of the gardian breeds .. not always but a little more often friend has m and fe dogo.s high quality dogs one is good other DA stays home. They were hog dogs so they used to hunt .


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

KaseyT said:


> In my experience both breeds are prone to be DA. Not a single Cane Corso and only one Akita has worked out in our dog park.


There are no Akitas at my dog park, but at least 2 Cane Corsos who are doing fine with other dogs, both big and small. Granted, they have been coming to the park about 3 times a week from the time they were puppies, and their owners always keep a sharp eye on them, but they love to play with other dogs and neither has shown any DA.

Just saying, it can be done if your dog is trained and has a good temperment.

Edited to add that I found a dog on the side of the highway last summer, a purebred akita who had jumped out of a car. He got along beautifully with my friend's dog (I was going to her place when I drove by the dog and picked him up). He was a 3 yr old purebred Akita (170 lb of pure beauty! I was kind of sad I found his owner so quickly  ). His owner said he was usually distrustful of women, but loved other dogs. My friend's dog is a neutered mal, the Akita was an un-neutered male, and they played all afternoon together.


----------



## solow (Nov 19, 2009)

Meshkenet said:


> There are no Akitas at my dog park, but at least 2 Cane Corsos who are doing fine with other dogs, both big and small. Granted, they have been coming to the park about 3 times a week from the time they were puppies, and their owners always keep a sharp eye on them, but they love to play with other dogs and neither has shown any DA.
> 
> Just saying, it can be done if your dog is trained and has a good temperment.
> 
> Edited to add that I found a dog on the side of the highway last summer, a purebred akita who had jumped out of a car. He got along beautifully with my friend's dog (I was going to her place when I drove by the dog and picked him up). He was a 3 yr old purebred Akita (170 lb of pure beauty! I was kind of sad I found his owner so quickly  ). His owner said he was usually distrustful of women, but loved other dogs. My friend's dog is a neutered mal, the Akita was an un-neutered male, and they played all afternoon together.


 It is pretty cool that somebody still cares in the world and the fact that the dog was nice to you . well I am not suprised . I am sure he sensed you were helping him . What a Good story . The fact one was neutered helped a lot . 

In response to this statement ;
"Just saying, it can be done if your dog is trained and has a good temperment".
I believe this to be true 98 % of the time. MY friend with the 2 dogos and my experience with my male are the other 2 %. My mix goes dog park 2 times a week , Lives with 2 other very well balanced dogs 4 and 12. Yet with all the training in the world at the park only he has issue with any dominant large male if approached . Chased off a rott, newfoundland and the dogo. SO I bought a muzzle just in case. I am stubborn so I am gonna keep workin on it and trying few different tech. he was neutered 6 months ago didnt change a thing. 2 outta 3 better ods than vegas

jj dont get this dog ... you will not get a good warning before you are in trouble lol.


----------



## Adam_CC (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but im also doing my homework into my future dog. And both of these breeds are on my shortlist, as an good all round dog, with serious gaurding presence and abilty.

However my question to add onto this old thread isnt on there gaurding ability, but more towards agility. 

Which dog is more agile and could go short jog's with ? and make a better a jogging companion ? and only having a family dog before, it would also be wise to take in account which dog is easyer to train. Is there much difference in how it easy it is to train the two different breeds ?


----------



## peekies (Dec 30, 2009)

I would go with the Akita, but I'm biased. I love the breed and want to get one in a few years. Right now we have an Akita mix. They are loyal and beautiful! Good luck!


----------



## Adam_CC (Jan 22, 2010)

peekies said:


> I would go with the Akita, but I'm biased. I love the breed and want to get one in a few years. Right now we have an Akita mix. They are loyal and beautiful! Good luck!


I love them too 

Whats your Akita mixed with ? and do you think an Akita could go jogging or companion ? i know there great workers, i just dont know about agile ?


----------



## peekies (Dec 30, 2009)

My dog is an Akita/Chow. She's great on runs and walks. She has a lot of energy, but is calm indoors.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

solow said:


> Holy crap batman if you live in the north pole this is the guy to protect the hut man >> I have never seen this dog .
> 
> Hey jj I think you have to realize the vast majority of safety is the look of a threat ? I have a bully mix maybe lab. people knock on the door the dog goes to the front window and doest make a sound just puts his nose on the glass and they back off the porch.


Ditto. You will have to find a dog that most people would cross the street from because of ____ this breed is appears to be scary as it what it seems


----------



## solow (Nov 19, 2009)

Adam_CC said:


> Sorry to bring up an old thread, but im also doing my homework into my future dog. And both of these breeds are on my shortlist, as an good all round dog, with serious gaurding presence and abilty.
> 
> However my question to add onto this old thread isnt on there gaurding ability, but more towards agility.
> 
> Which dog is more agile and could go short jog's with ? and make a better a jogging companion ? and only having a family dog before, it would also be wise to take in account which dog is easyer to train. Is there much difference in how it easy it is to train the two different breeds ?


 Dont know where the link is . someone explained it perfectly once the difference between these two breeds. 
one has a bit longer snout and is more endurance based longer muscles 2run
the other is more muscular and bit more bulky for gaurdian purposes

this was the difference explaned between presa canario and cc which are very similar dogs in stature but different qualities. Hope this helps a little


----------



## solow (Nov 19, 2009)

MoonStr80 said:


> Ditto. You will have to find a dog that most people would cross the street from because of ____ this breed is appears to be scary as it what it seems


 works at my house sweet loving well mannored male dog who intimidates thru the tough guy look.
although if my girls are home wouldnt be a real good idea to break in. Loving and all my male lab/pitty would not be to nice.


----------



## solow (Nov 19, 2009)

cant sleep did some research this is the best of the best like 6 k per dog but man what a speciman of a dog..check em out 

http://www.bravokennel.com/whatnew.htm


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

I just wanted to mention, that i have met very sweet cane corsos. 
I have only met 3 of them though.

BUT I have NEVER met an akita that wasnt growling or acting like it was going to eat someone. I went to a dog show and met several. after many people asking me to please not come near their dog, i went else were. of course i am not going to approach someones dog without permission, but everyone acted like there dogs were unfreindly.
I didnt see how the judge examined them. i hope he counted his fingers.

Have you thought about the Presa?


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

solow said:


> cant sleep did some research this is the best of the best like 6 k per dog but man what a speciman of a dog..check em out
> 
> http://www.bravokennel.com/whatnew.htm


Pardon my ignorance, but in the second photo from the top ... 
what's with the (lack of) angulation in the hindquarters??? 
Have you seen these dogs in person? 
How is their movement?


----------



## Adam_CC (Jan 22, 2010)

peekies said:


> My dog is an Akita/Chow. She's great on runs and walks. She has a lot of energy, but is calm indoors.


Aww what a lovely looking cross, a bit like a cuddley lion  Lots of energy outside and on runs, but calm inside sounds perfect to me


----------



## Adam_CC (Jan 22, 2010)

solow said:


> Dont know where the link is . someone explained it perfectly once the difference between these two breeds.
> one has a bit longer snout and is more endurance based longer muscles 2run
> the other is more muscular and bit more bulky for gaurdian purposes
> 
> this was the difference explaned between presa canario and cc which are very similar dogs in stature but different qualities. Hope this helps a little


No thats a good insight thankyou 

I would imanage that the Akita (the american one anyways) would be stronger and bigger built and maybe the Cane Corso being more endurance based ?

Same with the Presa and CC, imange the Presa is more aloof and is fearless for gaurding , while the CC Is more agile and verstile ?



solow said:


> cant sleep did some research this is the best of the best like 6 k per dog but man what a speciman of a dog..check em out
> 
> http://www.bravokennel.com/whatnew.htm


They are some beasts of a dog on there  nice Presa's !



ruckusluvr said:


> I just wanted to mention, that i have met very sweet cane corsos.
> I have only met 3 of them though.
> 
> BUT I have NEVER met an akita that wasnt growling or acting like it was going to eat someone. I went to a dog show and met several. after many people asking me to please not come near their dog, i went else were. of course i am not going to approach someones dog without permission, but everyone acted like there dogs were unfreindly.
> ...


Ive seen a few Akitas that were soft as grease, however then again ive seen Akitas being both dog and people agressive :S I suppose maybe it depends on the line the dogs are from and how they been brought up.

I thought about Presa's, but ive always thought they were more agressive and aloof than both Akitas and CC's. So would make amazing gaurd dogs, but it would be hard to train them and be able to trust them in public, if there naturally more agressive ?


----------



## solow (Nov 19, 2009)

Adam_CC said:


> No thats a good insight thankyou
> 
> I would imanage that the Akita (the american one anyways) would be stronger and bigger built and maybe the Cane Corso being more endurance based ?
> 
> ...


 I dont have a lot of experience with either as an observer of both in public the akita is always the one that is good but uncomfortable looking a bit skitish
the cc from the right breeder seemed a gaurdian but somewhat docile.. the presa no clue really .. except a guy named luke in new york .. If you want his info he has a presa a pit and a boxer mix all under one roof all mild manored and claims there are the best loyal dogs ..? 
I say it is all your personal circumstances , pref., dog tendencies and cost . THen do your home work and go for it. 
I didnt want a pit adopted my pit / lab and found the best dog I have ever had. gentle and protective strong and agile and energetic and fearless and at 75 lbs clears a 50 inch tall bed frame to sleep with my son. good luck put a pic up of what you get . Love to know more about the cc and presa for later


----------

